# Accepted at Culinary Institute of America NY



## jaywilliams413 (Aug 18, 2014)

I just got an acceptance call for the school im excited and scared. Ill be a single mom out there. But this is my dream, wish me luck! Moving from Cali to New York!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations! Work hard and pay attention and you'll do great. 

As for moving to New York, I would advise you to establish state residency as soon as possible. Tuition will be affected after a certain period of time: the school can tell you how much. Also, as a single mother, New York may offer various forms of government assistance for you. You will be more eligible for them as a resident. 

    Having a car will be a big help as the school is a little remote. And when not in school, you will be relatively close to NYC as well as numerous small towns and villages worth visiting. The CIA is also in the middle of the Hudson Valley, loaded with mom and pop farms who offer all kinds of fresh produce, meats and dairy products. Your arrival should coincide pretty closely with the fall foliage season. Quite something to see on a day trip. 

     So study hard, but when you have some time, there is a lot more to see. Best of luck.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wow how exciting. Don't be scared just don't worry about grades or the competition just focus on the ratios and the concepts. I am curious why you choose the NY campus over the CA?


----------



## jaywilliams413 (Aug 18, 2014)

@chefwriter To answer some stuff, I have a car, thank goodness. Also I will be a newly single mom after my divorce, but my Rent will be paid through it. I have never been to Ny so I am real excited. But I know my concentration will be alot better out there, with that @NickoI chose Ny because I have always wanted to go there. If I stay in California I woll be tempted to visit family all over and get distracted. I need to be somewhere where I will have no choice but to study. Thanks for the Congrats. I.will work hard and study hard. Im doing what I love.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@jaywilliams413 I hope it is a good move for you. As of late I have been very down on the CIA not because it isn't a good school but because it is such a costly investment. When I attended the school it was $25K now I believe it is $60K for a two year program. Although you did not ask I will give you my opinion. If you are going into debt to get the degree please realize it is going to take a very long time to pay off that debt on a cook's salary. When I graduated I was earning $8.50 an hour. These days I am a big fan of attending local community colleges which I feel teach you the same concepts as the CIA for a heck of a lot less. That being said the CIA was an amazing experience and it is such a beautiful place to attend school. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## jaywilliams413 (Aug 18, 2014)

@Nickothanks for your opinion! I actually am wanting to do the three year program for Culinary Science. When O went to a University my major was Food Science. I actually was going to go ahead and do a community college but when the CIA brought out that program I got excited and made my decision. Also working with three almuni really helped. Thanks so much, I will keep you posted!


----------



## pastrylove96 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations!! I'm about to send in my application!  When did you send in yours? Do you think it's hard to get into this school?


----------



## jaywilliams413 (Aug 18, 2014)

@pastrylove96I sent in mine a fee months ago. For me it was hard because I had previous college experience so they needed all my transcripts and it had to be reviewd because I didnt do so great. Eventually they went off my high school transcripts and my letters of recommendation that I had from alumnis. Those really helped.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

_I agree with Nick 199%. Anyone who would pay 60000 to go into something that pays upon graduation about $12.00 to 15,00 per hour is crazy.. Community colleges teach the same and are less expensive. Also keep in mind it is not the school as much as it is the student. I worked with grads from all he schools and they were all the same as far as knowledge and ability..Its up to the individual what they get out of the school._


----------



## jaywilliams413 (Aug 18, 2014)

@chefedb thanks for your opinion!


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats! Cant wait to hear more from you once u get there! Will be an adventure! Good luck!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

While you're there make sure to check out some amazing farmers markets in the area. The town just north of Hyde Park (CIA location) is Rhinebeck. The market there is terrific.

Also the FDR library in Hyde Park is really cool.

South is Beacon, NY-lots of hip upstart foodie concepts opening and lots of art too.

Just south of Beacon is Cold Spring. Great hiking, kayaking and other fun stuff to do.


----------



## armahda (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats!  Enjoy the adventure!


----------

